# West Midlands next meet 8th July Knowle Solihull.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Due to various problems with folks working on gardens to earn Brownie points. Major engine mods, another coupe still stuck in the body shop, folks working etc,etc. The Chateau idea was shelved.
So, onward and upward then. July 8th Wednesday 6:30-7:00pm. Venue to be over in Knowle as it is that part of the Midlands turn. Here is the link to the pub. I have dined there before and have to say they have a great menu, a very large car park set back from the road and it is not far off the M42.

http://www.theblackboyknowle.co.uk/


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pub Phil, been there with Clare.

Will check diary but will give a definite asap.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice one Phil, im a defo for this baby


----------



## lobs84 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm new to the tt scene and would love to come along if I can get the time off work, what happens at these meets then? Everyone turns up and has a good time I take it, It would be good to meet some of you fellow owners.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

lobs84 said:


> I'm new to the tt scene and would love to come along if I can get the time off work, what happens at these meets then? Everyone turns up and has a good time I take it, It would be good to meet some of you fellow owners.


Hi Lobs,
You will not meet a nicer bunch of folks than at one of our meets. You will be made most welcome from guys with turbo's to V6's to 180's and from folks that are 19 to oldish fart's such as myself at 55. We do have much older TTer's in orange coupe's though in their 70's.
we talk about everything from mods to jobs to investments and things in between too.
Hope to meet you soon.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I think I will be OK for this one Phill, nice bit of chat, food and drink and a chance to visit different pubs in the midlands. Nice one

Iain


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Were we not going to meet over Staffs way! Cannock sort of area??? :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=141412


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Were we not going to meet over Staffs way! Cannock sort of area??? :roll:


I think Sun 21st was last mentioned but it seems to have gone a little quiet for that. Have also realised it's Fathers day, so may not be able to make that, but I am sure we could still fit a Cannock event in.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good meet.

I should be able to attend and see if the other half wants to come too 

Will let you know either way ASAP.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Were we not going to meet over Staffs way! Cannock sort of area??? :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=141412


Hi Steve,
Promise it will be your neck of the woods next time in August. Perhaps you could have a look around and see if there is a nice pub in you new area and let me have some details.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys i will probable make this one if i have collected all of my Brownie points :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hi All, will be there, if anyone from the dudley area want's to tag along then feel free,

Steve B


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
So, this get together that is planed for next Wednesday. Can the folks that are up for it please post up that you are attending so I have have a rough idea how many will be with us please.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be there Phil mate 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

me


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Would like to come along but can't make a week day meet, unless it's on a friday or better still sunday lunch time.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Phil

I'm currently working at Blythe Valley, so this venue is spot-on for me. See you there!

Dave


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm OK for this one


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Be good to finally meet up with some more Midlands owners, count me in.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Gandalf the Grey said:


> Be good to finally meet up with some more Midlands owners, count me in.


I'll bring the valance then mate? Save faffing about tomoz?


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Hark said:


> Gandalf the Grey said:
> 
> 
> > Be good to finally meet up with some more Midlands owners, count me in.
> ...


That'll be cool. Hope everything is working out for your Grandad, see ya there.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all i will be coming its been a long time Gandalf the Grey be good to catch up.

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Gandalf, fancy travelling there together mate, im also in Shropshire so ill be popping down the M54 to get onto the M6
Same with you DAZ if you wanna?

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Venue seems to be picking up quite a few folks. Steve, if your engine is sorted will you be with us? 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya all,
> Venue seems to be picking up quite a few folks. Steve, if your engine is sorted will you be with us? 8)


I'm meant to be picking it up Wed/Thu so if I have the car Wed pm then i'll come along.

I have to say that I think that this is a wee bit optimistic though!

We'll see.

:roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If you can join us in another car if your beast is not ready. Then I am sure we would prefere that to not seeing you at all.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> Gandalf, fancy travelling there together mate, im also in Shropshire so ill be popping down the M54 to get onto the M6
> Same with you DAZ if you wanna?
> 
> Paul


Hey Paul, will be going straight from work :x unfortunately, so will be fighting my way through South Brum to get there.

Daz mate, will indeed be good to catch up, see you around town often.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys, anyone going from the dudley area, if so give us a shout, would'nt maind tagging on, first meeting and all that !!!!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Bozzy,
You have a PM.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Want me to come to yours Phil?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
Yes that would be good. About 6:00pm.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya all,
> ...


I can pick you up if the car ain't ready and you fancy going

Iain


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'm meant to be picking it up Wed/Thu so if I have the car Wed pm then i'll come along.

I have to say that I think that this is a wee bit optimistic though!

We'll see.

:roll:[/quote]

I can pick you up if the car ain't ready and you fancy going

Iain[/quote]

Beet me to it forest but i do hope you car is all done Steve please from a ordley queue behind me :wink:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I spoke to JBS today and they are still saying Wed or Thu so i'll let you know.

I work in Birmingham City Centre, so happy for anyone who fancies picking me up and dropping me home afterwards!

:wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Phill

Sadly I had to sell my beloved TT. However if you can stand me turning up in a Mercedes, I'll be there


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I spoke to JBS today and they are still saying Wed or Thu so i'll let you know.
> 
> I work in Birmingham City Centre, so happy for anyone who fancies picking me up and dropping me home afterwards!
> 
> :wink:


Hiya Steve,
I am sure one of us will pick you up and drop you back.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Hi Phill
> 
> Sadly I had to sell my beloved TT. However if you can stand me turning up in a Mercedes, I'll be there


Hiya,
As long as it is the McLaren version you will be most welcome......  
Look forward to meeting you after all this time.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking like there will be a few of us there then Phil. 
There will be a convoy of two coming from the Cov direction so far, if anybody else wants to tag along?

Has anybody had food at this place before, me and the girlfriend plan on eating so just wondering if it is good grub or not


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I think most of us are dining. I have eaten there a couple of times and was very pleased with the food. If the weather is kind to us we can dine at the rear that overlooks the canal.
By the way Steve, Do you need picking up from Brum and then dropping off at home?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I think most of us are dining. I have eaten there a couple of times and was very pleased with the food. If the weather is kind to us we can dine at the rear that overlooks the canal.
> By the way Steve, Do you need picking up from Brum and then dropping off at home?


I can drop you home Steve its on my way think 2 or 3 of us thats going your way 8)

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Yes, Birmingham pick up and Cannock drop off!

Looking forward to seeing the new bumper Daz!

8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Should be a good meet, names picking up and some new faces ive never met before also


----------



## lobs84 (Mar 17, 2009)

Count me in I'll be there never been to a meet before so looking forward to it.
Will.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


I can do the Cannock drop off Steve, if you don't mind an old f*rt with a standard class :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

lobs84 said:


> Count me in I'll be there never been to a meet before so looking forward to it.
> Will.


Look forward to meeting you lobs buddy 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
So, if Steve dose not have his car back one of us needs to pick him up from central Brum then.
Is anyone driving through the centre to get to Knowle?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all is some one going to pick Steve up ? Also Mart do you fancy meeting at the big lake layby buy the M54 say about 5:40.Then we could meet up with Paul where's best for you Paul we will be on the M54.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all is some one going to pick Steve up ? Also Mart do you fancy meeting at the big lake layby buy the M54 say about 5:40.Then we could meet up with Paul where's best for you Paul we will be on the M54.
> 
> DAZ


Can you get a train to Knowle????

What should I do?

Daz, you going to drop me back?

:roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I can get a train to Solihull if someone wants to pick me up from there????

Anyone???

:?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Could get the train to mine? Straight from town? Then Ill take you to Phils and you tae your pick?

I'd come get you but ain't got time.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Could get the train to mine? Straight from town? Then Ill take you to Phils and you tae your pick?
> 
> I'd come get you but ain't got time.


Explain!!

Train to where and when??


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

pm sent


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all is some one going to pick Steve up ? Also Mart do you fancy meeting at the big lake layby buy the M54 say about 5:40.Then we could meet up with Paul where's best for you Paul we will be on the M54.
> ...


Yes no probs mate if you can stand it in my slow K04 TT :wink:

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Steve,
Can you get the train to Solihll for about 6:30 and I will pick you up from there.
I will PM you my phone number, so give me a call during the day as I am on site and no access to a PC.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Steve,
> Can you get the train to Solihll for about 6:30 and I will pick you up from there.
> I will PM you my phone number, so give me a call during the day as I am on site and no access to a PC.


That sounds like the best bet!

The trains to Solihull come every 10 mins or so so thats easy!

See you at the station!

8)


----------



## lobs84 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm afraid i'm gonna have to wait for my first meet as I'm not going to be able to make it tonight as I not been well the past few days as I have a strong case of flu, Hope you all have a good time

Will.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

lobs84 said:


> I'm afraid i'm gonna have to wait for my first meet as I'm not going to be able to make it tonight as I not been well the past few days as I have a strong case of flu, Hope you all have a good time
> 
> Will.


Thats a shame. Hope to meet you on the 19th!

:roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

lobs84 said:


> I'm afraid i'm gonna have to wait for my first meet as I'm not going to be able to make it tonight as I not been well the past few days as I have a strong case of flu, Hope you all have a good time
> 
> Will.


Hope its not the pig sort never mind mate come over and say hi at EvenTT09 hope you can make it.

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im still coming, so see you all in a few hours or so


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi all is some one going to pick Steve up ? Also Mart do you fancy meeting at the big lake layby buy the M54 say about 5:40.Then we could meet up with Paul where's best for you Paul we will be on the M54.
> 
> DAZ


Hi Daz, are going straight down the M6 from M54?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

forest said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all is some one going to pick Steve up ? Also Mart do you fancy meeting at the big lake layby buy the M54 say about 5:40.Then we could meet up with Paul where's best for you Paul we will be on the M54.
> ...


Yes mate then M42 THEN BLAH BLAH BLAH good old tomtom you want to meet up ? you have PM got to leave now


----------



## lobs84 (Mar 17, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> lobs84 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid i'm gonna have to wait for my first meet as I'm not going to be able to make it tonight as I not been well the past few days as I have a strong case of flu, Hope you all have a good time
> ...


I'm afraid to say I think it is the pig sort, although 2 sets of doctors disagree 1 saying yes and 1 saying no. Anyway on the mend now so i'll have to wait till next time


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

lobs, get well soon mate and hopefully you can make the next meet 

Good meet everyone, and i wasnt the only MK2 there... phew!!

Nice to see the regs faces and see some new faces also 

See you all at the evenTT09 in just about 10 days, and also at the next West Mids meet


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

lobs84 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > lobs84 said:
> ...


  Mate I'm so sorry get well soon and we'll see you at the next one.

DAZ


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice weather and a good turnout produced a pleasent evening at the Black Boy.

And a warm welcome to all the newbies and good to see familiar faces too!

5 cars to start with









then there were 8









And a couple more later arrivals plus a Cupra lurking somewhere off-camera.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Thanks for taking time out to come for the pint. Nine TT's including three MKII's was a good number. You maybe only able to see eight cars on the pics, but Matt and Steve. (Hark/VSPURS) were removing some window tint film prior to them arriving. :?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice to meet everyone last night, enjoyed the evening and met some new faces. Looking forward to the "How to" on tint removal :wink:

Cheers

Iain


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

forest said:


> Nice to meet everyone last night, enjoyed the evening and met some new faces. Looking forward to the "How to" on tint removal :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Iain


Yes, and me, looking forward to Dad and Son posting up about that one :roll:

Paul


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep it was nice to meet everyone last night and the pub was a very good choice, food was excellent 

Cheers,


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Next meet will be in Cannock on Wednesday the 26th august as it is Steve's area' s turn. I will book a table this time as no one more than me was a bit piss*d off as there wasn't anywere for us to sit at first. Thing is I have been there a couple of times and midweek it was always quiet.
Still ,live and learn even at my age. :?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys, Thanks for the hospitality last night, Me and the wife really enjoyed the night out, glad we were'nt the only MK2 there (really glad) food was good, nice place.
Looking forward to the next one !!!!

Steve and Tracy


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks to Phil for organising another grate meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Good to see you again Dave & Gill and thanks to all the newbees for coming hope to see you all at the next one.  Matt can't believe you had to pull your tints off mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] good job your dad AKA VSPURS was on hand to help out :lol: :wink: 
I always enjoy our TT meets and if anyone is thinking of coming along you will be more than welcome.We are a nice bunch and only bite on your first meet :wink: so come and join us next time.
Hope to see you all at evenTT09.

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Any good pics Daz?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Give me a minute or two


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

There you go mate.

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

And just in case anyone was wondering what my badge is


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Another 3 for ya, although they seem to have come out a little dark :?


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

forest said:


> Another 3 for ya, although they seem to have come out a little dark :?


How do...!
Were you at Sainsbury's in Wolves earlier today ?!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer I was. Were you the guy sitting in his car?

Was going to ask if you knew about the meet tomorrow, but decided I didn't want to look a geek and was busy trying to grab a quick bite to eat.

:roll:


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

Hark said:


> Yer I was. Were you the guy sitting in his car?
> 
> Was going to ask if you knew about the meet tomorrow, but decided I didn't want to look a geek and was busy trying to grab a quick bite to eat.
> 
> :roll:


Twas meee! haha!
I was gonna do the same!! haha. Car looks mint mate.
And, nope ....not making it tomorrow...sniff!
Have a cracking day!


----------

